# Any one know were to get a tortoise cozie



## wyblegirly22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I want to get my large red foot a cozie just to take pictures in that's it not to wear it all the time but I need to find some one to custom crochet it I know there's Kate Bradley but her shop is on vacation any of you tortoise lovers know anybody I'll pay good 
Thanks 
Ashley


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2015)

@biochemnerd808


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 30, 2015)

You could try etsy


----------



## wellington (Jul 30, 2015)

A member of the forum makes them, but sadely, I can't remember who. I have seen them on etsy also. I'm not sure if they makes hem big enough for an adult RF but you could contact them and give them the measurements of your tort and they may be able to make one. Be sure to share the pics with us.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jul 30, 2015)

The Etsy store is "MossyTortoise."
https://www.etsy.com/shop/MossyTortoise?ref=search_shop_redirect
There are crochet patterns, and I want to learn how to crochet just to make my Rowan one.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 30, 2015)

Katie Bradley = @biochemnerd808 = MossyTortoise


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jul 30, 2015)

wyblegirly123 said:


> I want to get my large red foot a cozie just to take pictures in that's it not to wear it all the time but I need to find some one to custom crochet it I know there's Kate Bradley but her shop is on vacation any of you tortoise lovers know anybody I'll pay good
> Thanks
> Ashley


On Instagram imhankthetank is their name


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2015)

Poor tortoise, the indignity we pile on them.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep, I'm the one with the MossyTortoise Etsy shop... but right now it is set to vacation mode. Life got too busy to spend hours crocheting! 
If you would like to purchase a pattern to make a cozy yourself, you can PM me, and I can briefly open shop to allow you to get one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what sort of costume were you planning ?


----------

